# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  Robot Hut Museum, Elk, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - robothut.robotnut.com

youtube.com/Robothut

Owner - John Rigg

Projects:

BiPed Alphabot

----------


## Airicist

Robot collection 1996

Uploaded on Aug 23, 2008




> Video of robot collection pre RobotHut museum 1996. See Robby , Gort and B9 robots as well as hundreds of toy robots.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The man and the machines"
In the middle of nowhere, John Rigg dreams of the future — and robots

by Leah Sottile
April 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

BiPed AlphaBot concept project

Published on Aug 23, 2015




> Short video of a concept for a BiPed AlphaBot project. It uses 6 servos and a Pololu min Maestro controller.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Hut Museum
August 25, 2015




> Inside the private Robot Hut Museum in rural Elk, Wash., John Rigg has amassed over 4000 items spanning a century of film and tv’s love affair with the robot. Please watch in full screen.

----------


## Airicist

2016 trip threw the Robothut Museum " Part 1"

Published on Mar 5, 2016




> A quick trip threw the Robot Hut Museum March of 2016.
> Might be a part 2 so stay tuned.

----------


## Airicist

3D printed Foki robot. Walks with lit eyes operates from a single AA battery

Published on Aug 4, 2016




> Back in the 1960's DAISH a Argentina company made a Quiz game based around a robot called FOKI "El Marciano". So here is my 3d printed version that walks with lit eyes and operates from a single AA battery. A solar voltage converter like found in solar yard lights boosts the 1.5 volts up so the LED eyes can light.

----------

